# Elgin Divers



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

These went off to Roy today, his brief was to swith the elgin movment to the dark dialed case and service it and to try and source a movement to get the other watch working (at least until an elgin movement can be sourced)










I will keep the forum updated


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

What movement is in them?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

They look great, love the case shape :thumbup:

Does the Lord-Elgin have an extra strap lug at 10:00 or is that just the shape of the case playing tricks on my eyes?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

bjohnson said:


> What movement is in them?


In the light dialed one an Elgin 352 the dark dialed one has no movt and the dial is turned in the case so as to make the lugs appear at 10 and 4 if a movt was fitted this would be rectified.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

A quick google of lord Elgin gave me a few interesting hits

Big Ben watches had one in stock (cant post link as it's a commercial site)

But it seems from what was posted these were actualy made in Switzerland ( I would like some verification of that)


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> A quick google of lord Elgin gave me a few interesting hits


I get that the Elgin 352 is likely an AS 1882/3 or an AS 1986 (contradicting information) which would make it Swiss.


----------

